# Have trucks will travel.......NY



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

We have 7 trucks with plows and spreaders, 4 skid steers, one mini ex and all the labor you can handle, can leave immediately. NJ,NY,PA.........PM US.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Smart, should have done it 2 days before storm though


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Not to steal your thread, but what better place to say that I have 2 tri axle dump trucks ready to haul snow. probably could get a Kubota with a blower to come along also.


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

yeah hind sight, actually just got a call on per hour work see if the contract comes back signed if so we're on our way, calling for 2 more feet in some parts. Surely nothing going on here might as well go make some money.


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

I don,t look at it as stealing feel free we all need to make money.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

snowfire how did you price your hourly? fuel to get up there? lodging etc etc?


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

minimal for lodging because i have family up that way, i included what i thought i would spend in fuel (per two days Non stop) and included that in my hourly, that way my travel is covered considering ill be pulling three lowboys hauling equipment. I also called NYDOT but they laughed at me so........


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

they laughed at you! That's funny. I had thought about that myself


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i think id probly be around 150/hr. per bobcat and somewhere between 100-175 per truck. but id have them sign something to get paid for a min amount of hours to make the trip worth it.


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

right, i wont even pull out of my lot until i have a contract in hand, i also put in the contract a mandatory minimum of 12h per piece of equipment so i dont drive all the way up there for a small lot that takes me a few hours. NYDOT told me unless i have triaxle dumps or a snow dragon they arent worried about machines yet.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i looked at a snow dragon once, i figure id have to get 750-900 per hour for the melter and loader combo, to cover fuel labor ins. etc.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

snowfire when your loading your salt do you just slice the bottom of the bags open? ive never seen salt stored like you do it.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

snowfire1979;1875367 said:


> right, i wont even pull out of my lot until i have a contract in hand, i also put in the contract a mandatory minimum of 12h per piece of equipment so i dont drive all the way up there for a small lot that takes me a few hours. NYDOT told me unless i have triaxle dumps or a snow dragon they arent worried about machines yet.


Would you PM me the NYDOT number that you called


----------



## snowfire1979 (Nov 10, 2012)

Broncslefty7;1875371 said:


> snowfire when your loading your salt do you just slice the bottom of the bags open? ive never seen salt stored like you do it.


They have quick release funnels on the bottom but tend to wear out after a season or two.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

ah, thats neat.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1875277 said:


> Smart, should have done it 2 days before storm though


if they could have even predicted it 2 days earlier maybe things would be different lol nobody could have predicted such a historical event.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

*Have Skid steer snow blower will travel*

Have Skid steer snow blower will travel


----------

